# Waiting



## Christie Photo (Sep 6, 2018)

It's been quite a while since I posted anything.  I did this one some time ago.  Seems all I shoot these days are buildings and products.

I'd be grateful for any critique.

Thanks much!
-Pete


----------



## tirediron (Sep 6, 2018)

Nicely done.  What's the intent of the image?


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 6, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Nicely done. What's the intent of the image?



Great question.  I've asked myself the same.

This fellow was awaiting sentencing and spent a couple of months hanging out at the barber shop next to my studio.  We became friends and would spend hours chatting about his life and mine.  I was compelled to make this image on one of our visits.  I can't really say why. 

So it's all me.  _Something _I was seeing, but not certain what it was.  We didn't spend much time on it.  He was dressed as such.  I made 10 exposures in about one minute.


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 7, 2018)

In hopes of stimulating some discussion, this is the full image with no edits or processing.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 7, 2018)

The best reason of all:  An image made purely for the sake of making an image.  I thought perhaps it was for an artist's bio or something similar.  I think you nailed it with the OP; the crop and processing are really nice.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 7, 2018)

Very nice portrait.....


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 7, 2018)

Christie Photo said:


> So it's all me. _Something _I was seeing, but not certain what it was.



The eyes man, it's the eyes! The first image does a great job highlighting this.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 7, 2018)

I prefer the less-rotated position of the eyes in the original, un-cropped photo. To me, the cropped-down image has a lot of eye-level variation, and it's a bit disconcerting. I really am not that fond of the originally-shown version of the shot. It's very close-up and just feels "off" in some indefinable way. YMMV.


----------



## terri (Sep 8, 2018)

Derrel said:


> I prefer the less-rotated position of the eyes in the original, un-cropped photo. To me, the cropped-down image has a lot of eye-level variation, and it's a bit disconcerting. I really am not that fond of the originally-shown version of the shot. It's very close-up and just feels "off" in some indefinable way. YMMV.


I understand this point completely.   Perhaps it's his brow line, combined with the angle with which he looks at the camera.   

That said, I love this close crop!   It's intense, he is lovely, and the back story adds a bit of a tragic element that other viewers may never know.   I'd give this crop a strong thumbs-up either way.   I'm happy you listened to your compulsory side telling you to get a shot.        I hope he likes it, too.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 8, 2018)

Just a thought in looking at the other comments, I took the original up to a close crop to compare to the OP. When you do that IMO having the eyes level changes the mood of the image, it gives it a more sinister look. Having the tilt IMO, gives it a more open, inquisitive feel, less sinister. Either would work equally well depending on the mood you want to project.


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 9, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Having the tilt IMO, gives it a more open, inquisitive feel, less sinister.



Thanks.  You put into words something I was beginning to realize.

I did the rotation right before posting it here.  It was drilled into my head decades ago that diagonals were more desirable than horizontal lines in any composition.  Initially, I liked the "flow."  It seemed less stagnant.  I'm gradually starting to feel less threatened by the image.  Hmmm.....

Thanks for your insight!

-Pete


----------



## bulldurham (Sep 12, 2018)

Agree with Tirediron but not sure how I would have cropped....most likely would have shot the crop, not deciding on it later. The undefinable issue is that it's flat as a board. There's no life in the eyes which makes the stare uninteresting. There's a lot of potential in this shot with proper editing/cropping.


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 12, 2018)

bulldurham said:


> The undefinable issue is that it's flat as a board.



What's flat?  Please explain.


----------



## bulldurham (Sep 12, 2018)

I did. There's no pop to the eyes which leaves more of a vacant stare than a directed one. In my post, I gave more detailed sharpness to the eyes as well as punched up the tonal balance.


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 12, 2018)

bulldurham said:


> There's no pop to the eyes which leaves more of a vacant stare than a directed one.



Hmm.  I'm still not gettin' it.  Oh Well.  But, thanks!



bulldurham said:


> In my post, I gave more detailed sharpness to the eyes as well as punched up the tonal balance.



Yeah, you did.


----------

